# Einer Geraden einen Knick verpassen?



## Claas M (17. Juni 2004)

Hi.

Weiß einer  von euch, wie ich eine Gerade (oder einen Strich) in Photoshop einen Knick verpasse?

Ich meine nicht, dass ich da einen Bogen reinhaben will sondern einen Schönen Knick.

Naja es soll so aussehen, wie die Spur eines radioaktiven Teilchens (alpha-Strahlung) , von einem Magnetfeld abgelenkt in einer Nebelkammer. 

Wisst Ihr was ich meine?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (17. Juni 2004)

Pfadwerkzeug!

Damit lassen sich Gerade, Kurven und Knicke, sprich abgewinkelte Pfade erstellen.


----------



## ShadowMan (17. Juni 2004)

Oder falls die andere Gerade orthogonal dazu liegen soll mit Hilfe eines Rechtechks! Ausfüllen, einen Pixel runter, links verschieben und wieder löschen und schon hast du einen perfekten rechten Winkel 

LG,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## Male (17. Juni 2004)

Du kannst auch per Auswahlviereck die Seite makieren, ab wo der Knick sein soll. Dann durch STRG+T einfach in die gewünschte Richtung drehen und fertig.


----------



## Claas M (17. Juni 2004)

Danke für eure Antworten, aber das ist leider nciht das, was ich gesucht habe.

Es sollte so aussehen als sei es "abgelenkt" worden. Da habe ich mich wohl leider unverständlcih ausgedrückt.


----------



## Philip Kurz (17. Juni 2004)

Entschuldige, aber das macht es nicht unbedingt deutlicher. Vielleicht kannst du ja eine kleine Skizze anhängen ...


----------



## Male (18. Juni 2004)

Ich denke er meint inmetwa sowas hier. Das versteh ich zumindestens unter "abgelenkt".


----------



## Claas M (18. Juni 2004)

@Male: Danke für dein Engagement aber ich meine sowas






Aber dennoch Danke


----------



## Philip Kurz (18. Juni 2004)

Na das schreit doch geradezu nach dem Zeichenstift / Pfadwerkzeug / Pathtool  
Hier schonmal ein kleines Suchergebnis ... es dürfte aber noch einige andere geben ...

+ http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=141121


----------

